

Ask HN: Is HN the online Silicon Valley?, if not where? - mattvot

We all know that, for now, Silicon Valley and the surrounding area is the hotspot for startups and successful IT businesses. Every one in the industry knows about it.<p>So where online is the most beneficial to be?
======
eru
Depends on your goals. HN can be beneficial. But you can also just waste a lot
of time with procrastinating here.

------
mdg
welcome 2 da party !!!!!!!!!!!!

